# Steve called . . . .



## Kevin (May 10, 2014)

My friend Steve Cross called tonight to give me another heads up. For those who don't know him he's a 5th generation southern sawyer who cuts wiiiiide logs. Here's the most recent......

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## RayBell (May 10, 2014)

Great video Kevin, thank you for posting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 10, 2014)

Monster chainsaw, no safety gear, tennis shoes, standing on a fork lift fork,..............lucky man. I hate to be the safety police bummer dude, but come on, at least wear some glasses and hearing protection, and some boots! But the sawmill is awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Monster chainsaw, no safety gear, tennis shoes, standing on a fork lift fork,..............lucky man. I hate to be the safety police bummer dude, but come on, at least wear some glasses and hearing protection, and some boots! But the sawmill is awesome!



Typical union jerk. Don't come south.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Typical union jerk. Don't come south.


Funny thing is I was in a shop making a delivery the other day and I went to help the receiving guy and move a pallet with a pallet jack, he said you can't do that we are a union shop, you'd have thought I was trying to take his job.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Schroedc (May 10, 2014)

I worked in a factory on a line way back when and we had a machine that used to quit regularly, the fix was just to twist a bolt wiht a pliers and reset it but we always had to wait 30-45 minutes for one of the union maintenace guys to come do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayBell (May 11, 2014)

I know nothing about sawmills, but knowing how hard it is for me to cut straight on a simple bandsaw, Cross's mill has to be a fine tuned machine. That is a huge log.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 11, 2014)

Didn't catch what kind of tree it was, cypress?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Typical union jerk. Don't come south.


Never had a union job in my life, I just work. LOL


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Didn't catch what kind of tree it was, cypress?



Barry, yes it's a deadhead cypress.


----------



## SDB777 (May 11, 2014)

That chunk makes the chunk I have 'hidden away' by a creek look small, and it's 60" round. I was thinking about doing some whittling on it with a chainsaw mill but, the slabs would be too heavy to carry out, and winching them would just tear the slabs up........

I have that saw(Jonesred 2094 Turbo), think they are one of the strongest running saws in that cub-class!




Scott (wish it would rain) B


----------



## brown down (May 14, 2014)

hah I said the same thing to myself about the safety lol and yes I am union hahaha. that one chunk had some serious feather going on. that will make some serious conference tables. 
man I love watching logs get cut up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

